# Project 2010 Camaro ~ Fully Custom



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

Today the wife and I met with the builder of our sound system Douglas (Doug) Gibson. 

He won Top 100 installers back in 06/07 and has done numerous builds over the last 20 years with some of them at Ultimate Audio in Orlando, FL. 

We have a VERY tight budget on the build. He is going to try to build a ported box vs. sealed since we gain an additional 4db on it, the only trick is will it fit in the truck of the car without having to build the box inside the car (which increases the cost to much) The truck is VERY tight..

Once it is built he will be using a laptop, mics, etc to tune the car. Something about a square to tell him the peak/optimal point. 

I box will have a flush front end with some design grill work and backlit with LED Blue. 

Current installing items...
DVD/Nav/Facepate - if the company can get me one of the prototypes by Weds.

Pair of Hertz 12s, High Energy HX300Ds
Audison Lsx 2.9 Amp


Door speakers and back will be at a later install. 

Photos of the car.
Current Mods - FULL custom leather/alcantara interior (we gutted it from the factory w/ 46 miles) 
Vossen Forged 3 piece wheels
Carbon Fiber lip spoiler
Lowered on H&R
Full Borla Exhaust.


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

I dont know what a tight budget means, but from the picture of the interior, I am guess that means more then a diy budget.

Jason


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

piston said:


> I dont know what a tight budget means, but from the picture of the interior, I am guess that means more then a diy budget.
> 
> Jason


Well, the interior to do (Retail) is around 22,000... but since my business partner owns that side of the company I did not pay that. They do VERY high end interiors on Corvettes and now Camaros. He has even done some of Jay Leno's cars..

Trust me, it is tight...LOL It is under 1k to do the build. And, I am trying to stay even few hundred under that. We have mutual friends so he is hooking us up...


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

Got the Hertz in today. Thanks DAT


----------



## ikoolguy (Oct 23, 2009)

good luck...awesome care btw


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey thats awesome ! Doug is a friend of mine.
You are in very capable hands sir and Im sure his installation will more than exceed your expectations.


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

g0a said:


> Hey thats awesome ! Doug is a friend of mine.
> You are in very capable hands sir and Im sure his installation will more than exceed your expectations.


Really? That is cool. I personal do not know of his work but been told he does amazing jobs and REALLY steps it up with his tuning.


----------



## internationlriders (Nov 7, 2009)

Awesome car! The looks alone make me want to buy one How is the Automatic at downshifting?


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

internationlriders said:


> Awesome car! The looks alone make me want to buy one How is the Automatic at downshifting?


I am used to stupid fast cars so honestly the 400hp feels very slow. Its the wifes DD so, I am not worried about it that much.

My weekend toy is a tad faster...:laugh:

I love the looks of the car as well, just needs to go on a diet..


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

indpowr said:


> Got the Hertz in today. Thanks DAT


I think the subs make the car!


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

DAT said:


> I think the subs make the car!


You think so huh...LOL

They are sick looking. I am sure they will sound as good as they look. 

Here is an old system that was done in my Corvette 
All fiberglass. Motorized drawer. Speaker and amps were not the best IMO after studying this stuff but the fiberglass work was amazing. All parts were painted House of Kolor Kandy Orange


----------



## Sex Cells (Jul 21, 2007)

whats the weekend car.


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

Sex Cells said:


> whats the weekend car.


My toy...(her car is getting all the toys right now..) 

The car also has a FULL leather interior (minus dash) and Auth. Lamborghini seats (that is insane replacement cost, so not many ride with me...:laugh


----------



## Sex Cells (Jul 21, 2007)

woah, one of my favorite tuners!

glad to see people rocking lingenfelter instead of that crook hennessey. 

what all is going on under the hood?


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

Sex Cells said:


> woah, one of my favorite tuners!
> 
> glad to see people rocking lingenfelter instead of that crook hennessey.
> 
> what all is going on under the hood?


This if I can stop working on my wifes car....it is taking all of our money...

I also attached my old motor (orange car) to give you an idea what power I like..LOL


----------



## Sex Cells (Jul 21, 2007)

jeez. how much power is the new setup good for? sorry to highjack the thread...

...not really. cool car.


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

Sex Cells said:


> jeez. how much power is the new setup good for? sorry to highjack the thread...
> 
> ...not really. cool car.


LOL, it is no biggie...

I will keep it semi low. Around 700hp. When you go to much it is unless and always in the shop..


----------



## internationlriders (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks like a ZR-1 but I like the ZR-1 better still, been through a supercharged 'vette and a couple of blown mustangs but would trade my shorts for ZR-1 

p.s. you didn't answer my question about the transmission? I guess I'll have to go try one out


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

internationlriders said:


> Looks like a ZR-1 but I like the ZR-1 better still, been through a supercharged 'vette and a couple of blown mustangs but would trade my shorts for ZR-1
> 
> p.s. you didn't answer my question about the transmission? I guess I'll have to go try one out


Like most GM cars, more of a gimmick IMO.

It is not like a Porsche, Ferrari, Skyline that would shift in nano seconds.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

I love how your toys are both American made cars... is that because you like them more, or what?


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

MTopper said:


> I love how your toys are both American made cars... is that because you like them more, or what?


I am a power person and LOVE cars. I always go back to American cars since they offer more HP/TQ for the money than other counties. I used to have a Hennessey Venom Viper, 4 Corvettes, Blown 68 Camaro, as for American cars. But, did have a few TT Supras, NSXs, etc...so I have had a spectrum. 

Love cars but putting me in the poor house...LOL


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

indpowr said:


> I am a power person and LOVE cars. I always go back to American cars since they offer more HP/TQ for the money than other counties. I used to have a Hennessey Venom Viper, 4 Corvettes, Blown 68 Camaro, as for American cars. But, did have a few TT Supras, NSXs, etc...so I have had a spectrum.
> 
> Love cars but putting me in the poor house...LOL


Nice cars. Since you're in the poor house, I bet you're hating the Carbon Edition


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

Se7en said:


> Nice cars. Since you're in the poor house, I bet you're hating the Carbon Edition


I think it looks great. My car will be much faster once I stop modding the wifes car. 

Also, my cars rear is 1 of 13 in the world.


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

This should be interesting. Are you going to post updates on the drivetrain mods?


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

funkalicious said:


> This should be interesting. Are you going to post updates on the drivetrain mods?


The log was going to be about the Camaro...LOL

Seems like Audio guys like power too..so I will try to update both

It will be a while till I do the Corvette because I am getting so much for her car.

Today I just bought some Hertz High Energy HT25 Tweets and HV165L Mids for her car along with a second Audison amp.

After the stearo is done we have a custom one off Carbon Fiber Ground effects


----------



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice set bro I see your car on C5 all the time. Doing some research on my setup. Spent enough on this car this year already. Maybe do sound for next year.


----------



## Plottin4success (Nov 3, 2009)

OP.



I hate you. That is all.


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

I just came a little.....

GL with the build and awesome cars!


----------



## Sex Cells (Jul 21, 2007)

maybe you should make a new thread with details about your car and your past cars 

that way i can whore that one instead of this one.


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

Sex Cells said:


> maybe you should make a new thread with details about your car and your past cars
> 
> that way i can whore that one instead of this one.


Nah, its okay..you can whore this one...To many threads to follow..LOL
Here is a few fun pics of my older cars not near all of them..
Here is my Xbox Corvette that was in 2 Fast 2 Furious and yes it was sponsored by Xbox. 

The whole cast signed the car


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

Here is my old AC Cobra


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

Here is the Xbox car 100% redone in and out. New motor, interior, paint, EVERYTHING...

Full House of Kolor paint
600rwhp at 9psi and 4.10 gears
etc, etc..

List of mods...LOL Hold on....
MTI Forged 347 Shortblock (2005) 
Lunati Billet Rods 
Wiseco Pistons 9:1.1 
MTI G1 Camshaft (228/232, .588/.575 - 113 LSA) 
Prototype ATI F1C 5.73:1 supercharger 
Twin 4.5inch Intercooler's 
Tial Blow off Valve 
4 inch Alum. pipping to TB 
Custom Alum. Shroud 
Custom Lower Shroud 
AMW catch can 
3inch piping from the intercoolers 
ARP Head Studs 
7.4 Inch Hardened Pushrods 
Cometic Head Gaskets 
MTI Stage II LQ9 Cylinder Heads 
Ferra Valves 
.620 dual coil springs 
DeWitts Alum. Radiator 
Double Roller Timing Chain 
Ported and Polished Oil Pump 
Comp R Roller Lifters 
LS6 intake manifold 
12lb Carbon Fiber Nitrous Bottle 
Exedy Twin Disk clutch 
Z06 clutch slave 
Polished Mass air flow 
Steal braided hoses 
2 Purges coming out Z06 screens 
MSD 8.5 superconductor wires 
MSD window activated switch 
NGK TR6 Sparkplugs .35 gap 
Borla XR Stingers 
Off-road X-Pipe 
02 simulators 
60lb Injectors 
LPE Fuel pump 
Return style fuel system 
Kenne Bell Boost-a-pump 
LG Moto. Long tubes

Engine Dress Up:

Custom aluminum panels for solenoids 
Steel braided top radiator hose 
Black smooth coupler 
Red painted under the washer fluid reservoir 
Carbon fiber coolant reservoir 
Carbon fiber Engine valve covers by Wheel to Wheel 
Carbon fiber intake cover by Wheel to Wheel 
Carbon fiber brake booster 
Carbon fiber washer fluid reservoir 
Carbon fiber coolant reservoir 
Carbon fiber wheel wells 
Carbon fiber fuse box 
Polished alternator cover 
Chrome Master cylinder cap 
Chrome windshield washer cap 
Chrome oil Filler cap 
Chrome air conditioner cap 
Chrome alternator cover 
Chrome coolant tank cap 
Chrome master cylinder be 
Chrome power steering cap 
Chrome hood hinges

Interior: 
The new leather interior & Kandy Tangerine interior 

Sparco Roadster 2 racing seats 
Aluminum CNC tracks for seats 
Black leather/Suede door trim panels 
Vette Essentials Black leather/Suede door handles 
Black leather/Suede knee bolster 
Black leather/Suede headliner 
Vette Essentials Black leather/Suede console 
Vette Essentials Black leather/Suede Steering Wheel 
Vette Essentials Black leather/Suede shifter boot 
Custom A/0 designed short throw shifter 
Custom A/0 designed shifter knob 
4-point roll cage painted tangerine to match the car 
5-point Sparco racing seat belt 
Lloyd black floor mats 
10 strobes under seats 
Kandy Tangerine console 
Kandy Tangerine Armrest console 
Chrome door hinges 
Chrome trunk hinge 
Carbon Fiber doorsills 
Carbon Fiber window switches 
Carbon Fiber vent pieces 
Custom xbox controller holder that moves 
Auto Meter Full A-pillar 2 gauge pod 
AutoMeter Nitrous gauge 
AutoMeter Air/Fuel Ratio gauge 
Kandy Tangerine Grill for sub 
Kandy Tangerine painted accented pieces 
Redline red interior lights 
Limo tint

(SUB CATEGORY TRUNK)

Trunk designed by Select Products ~ 300 hours of work 
Custom tub made out of fiberglass 
Actuators that opens and closes drawer with opening and closing panel 
Electronic actuator controller 
6061 Billet Aluminum N20 bracket by AEROSPACE COMPONENTS 
Streetwire fuse 
12-gauge wire 
2 Strobes in hidden areas 
Kandy Tangerine Roll cage

Suspension:

04 Z06 Front and Rear Shocks 
04 Z06 Front and Rear sway bars 
Lowered 2.5 inches 
04 Steering rack and pump

Transmission:

Z06 Driveshaft/Torque Tube 
4.10 Gears 
Harden Output shaft

Audio:

Pioneer 7300DVD 7� indash DVD 
Pioneer AVM 8000R controller 
Microsoft XBOX 
2 Infinity 6.5 speakers 
VCR-TV 
Video Surveillance camera (hidden) � records on VCR 
2 MTX Road Thunder Digital Amps 
12� Kicker solo-baric sub 
Video Camera in license plate for backing up 
Viper Car alarm that can control all my electronics from 1/4 of a mile away.

Body:

Tiger shark front fascia 
Tiger shark rear fascia 
MCM hood 
Carbon fiber window cowl

Paint: 
Full Custom Kandy Tangerine paint job by HOK 
House of Kolor Black diamond accent in the rear 
Applied by RICHEY COLLISION!!

Lights:

GM European Tail lights with the clear inserts 
EuroLite Super white blue Lights in the driving lights 
6-strobes in the front grill 
10-strobes on the backlights of the car 
2 Ultra Red neon in front grills

Rims, Tires, Brakes:

CCWs SP500s 18' inchs all the way around 
Raybusto ceramic brake pads 
Red painted brake calipers front and rear 
Brembo Cross drilled/ Slotted Rotors Zinc washed

Paint is finished! The color changes alot when and how the light hits it. The first 4 pictures shows the new HOK Black Diamond added to the rear.


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

Here is my blown 68 Camaro...48k miles 2nd owner and pearl white stripes


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

Fun weekend..Okay, not mine but drove a McLaren SLR


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

Here is an older LPE 383 Corvette that I had.


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

My old 06 GTO


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

I do not have all my cars on this computer...sorry..

My 04 Lexus GS300


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

Might as well show off the wife since she drives the Camaro daily. 


Yes, this is her toy and he is HUGE!!!!!!


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

Um, can I ask what you do for a living?

And was that your house in the background of one of those pictures?


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

B_Rich said:


> Um, can I ask what you do for a living?
> 
> And was that your house in the background of one of those pictures?


I have not always had a good job but always wasted a lot of money and lived at home as long as I could...LOL Just to give you an idea I owned a Hennessey Venom Viper while waiting tables. Payments were 850 and insurance was 350....

That was my parents house in the in some of the photos but you can not see the house. I was saving up to buy a house. I bought one and got married all in the same year..:laugh:

The house your seeing in the background was Donald Trumps house.

This is my house attached. 

As for a living...

I am a Senior Account Executive for UPS. I manage multi-million dollar accounts for our company.

My wife also works her but off at 60hrs a week and runs an financial branch.


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

^that is a very nice house.

Sounds like you guys work hard for your toys. Good for you guys  (not sarcastic)


----------



## Plottin4success (Nov 3, 2009)

I remember seeing that vette on cardomain.com a few years ago. Thats the same color I wanted to paint my old 65 Mustang GT.

Beautiful cars man.


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

Man, you have some sweet toys.
Thanks for the pix.


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

What kind of power were you running in the Cobra? I have been drooling over those for close to 30 years!


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

CraigE said:


> Man, you have some sweet toys.
> Thanks for the pix.


Thanks. Did not have all of them at once and it was not all of them but I have been blessed with a lot of nice cars.


----------



## Ankit69 (Oct 13, 2009)

wow man. wanna donate your ride? :-D 

looks sweeeeet.


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

Saw Doug at work today. WOW that man has some wood working skillZ!!


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes sir Doug is a badass installationist

Like I said , you are in good hands
Cant wait to see what he does for you.


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

funkalicious said:


> What kind of power were you running in the Cobra? I have been drooling over those for close to 30 years!


It was around 400HP but since the car weighed next to nothing.. It was a full out Certified SCCA race car. The only car I did not drive on the street.


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

Coming along. This was taking around lunch so should be done by now. 

















Our Head unit








Ripped up..









Subbox is next...


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

Just got some of the "semi" installed pictures. Love how this looks...


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

looks good so far, what radio is that again?


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

MTopper said:


> looks good so far, what radio is that again?


Pioneer 4200DVD


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice, i've been looking at that


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

so they do make a dash kit for this now... interesting "ponders"


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

Brian_smith06 said:


> so they do make a dash kit for this now... interesting "ponders"


Yep, The kit just came out Friday and I had it installed on Friday..:laugh:


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

I should have a lot of updates on Monday or Tues.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

damn thats a huge horse lol 

love the 67 chevy man!!!

thanks for the pics


----------



## kota_sounds (Apr 21, 2008)

drool... I can't say that I was damn near mad at you for half of this thread it seems like now a days everything you see on the internet is just rich people living off of their dead great uncles money or something, I'm glad to see that there are still people out there that truly work for what they have. I salute you good sir.


(and your wife is super hot)


----------



## Topdown (Aug 12, 2009)

indpowr said:


> I should have a lot of updates on Monday or Tues.


If I might add a request? Lots of pics of the box and specs on what was done? 

I am counting down the minutes until mine is sitting in my driveway and every idea helps a TON!

Thanks!


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

Topdown said:


> If I might add a request? Lots of pics of the box and specs on what was done?
> 
> I am counting down the minutes until mine is sitting in my driveway and every idea helps a TON!
> 
> Thanks!


I spoke to him today and he stated the area is VERY tight to build the box outside of the car and get it in. So, it will be a sealed box. Once he sends me more photos I will post them up...


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

kota_sounds said:


> drool... I can't say that I was damn near mad at you for half of this thread it seems like now a days everything you see on the internet is just rich people living off of their dead great uncles money or something, I'm glad to see that there are still people out there that truly work for what they have. I salute you good sir.
> 
> 
> (and your wife is super hot)



Thanks we live by, Work hard, Play hard. We might have to tone it down since we do want a family some day...

and, thanks for the the comment..


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a question since I am VERY new to this audio world.

We could not build the box outside of the car and achieve a ported box. So, we are doing a sealed box. I know it will not hit as hard because of this. 

Question, is 41db is what it was showing on the graph is that it for what my 2 - 12inch High Engery Subs can do in a 1.1Ft enclosure or was that something else. It showed steady at 41db as well over the graph. The ported showed a gain of 4db..

Not sure if I will "feel" the hit as much as I was wanting.


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

not to get off topic but the automatic in the camaro isnt really bad for an auto, same one as in my pontiac g8, once you tune it with hp tuners or efi live, or a dyno tune, you can really make the auto shine, 1-2 shift leaves some tires even with 275 out back, no torque management of course

btw get some pedders coilovers for the camaro,


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

matthewo said:


> not to get off topic but the automatic in the camaro isnt really bad for an auto, same one as in my pontiac g8, once you tune it with hp tuners or efi live, or a dyno tune, you can really make the auto shine, 1-2 shift leaves some tires even with 275 out back, no torque management of course
> 
> btw get some pedders coilovers for the camaro,


All in times...

Right now system. Next is body work. Then motorwork. Then brakes...LOL it will never end.


----------



## Topdown (Aug 12, 2009)

any more pics or info on the trunk/sub? curious to see how you got around the tightness of the trunk... single box? dual boxes? sealed? ported? so far it looks awesome so I cant wait!


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

Topdown said:


> any more pics or info on the trunk/sub? curious to see how you got around the tightness of the trunk... single box? dual boxes? sealed? ported? so far it looks awesome so I cant wait!


Since he built the box outside the car it had to go sealed. Almost did not get the the sealed in. Just over 1CF per sub. Since box with both subs in it.

We have a flush panel so you will not see the subs but it is jazzed up some.


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

that is one difference the g8 has plently of trunk space, i have a 2.5 cube ported box firing into the cabin sealed. then all the amps and processor in the huge spair tire well with extra space, with a false floor, and i still have enough room in the trunk for a dead body 

a lot of the new camaro rear end parts work on the g8 im so happy, cause i dont want the g8 aftermarket to fall off, its very strong for a car that ran 2 years. the 2010 camaro differential is a bolt in 3.45 gears are better then 2.92


----------



## mxer657 (Oct 13, 2009)

going to be sick


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

Here is the install. I will have the photos of the process as soon as my installer sends them to me. 


























Video of it playing..
YouTube - M4H00576.MP4

This is on half the power and half the bass...
YouTube - Indpowr's Channel[/QUOTE]


----------



## mxer657 (Oct 13, 2009)

looks so good..


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks/sounds great, but the leather around the HU looks like it is wrinkling.. not trying to be an a** but i just get ocd with GM cars


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

MTopper said:


> Looks/sounds great, but the leather around the HU looks like it is wrinkling.. not trying to be an a** but i just get ocd with GM cars


Its not wrinkling and GM does not offer a leather dash in the Camaro. Its 100% custom and the leather is wrap and pulled Very tight. I have a full leather interior.


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

Here are some photos of what was underneath all of those pretty panels. Very clean work....


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

indpowr said:


> Its not wrinkling and GM does not offer a leather dash in the Camaro. Its 100% custom and the leather is wrap and pulled Very tight. I have a full leather interior.


I know that GM doesn't offer it, it looks great, i'm just ocd and notice little things


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Where in florida are you because I swear I have seen the xbox vette at tower shops before


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

tinctorus said:


> Where in florida are you because I swear I have seen the xbox vette at tower shops before


Correct. I used to go out there when I lived in WPB. It was a lot of fun and a lot of awesome cars..


----------

